# neurological evaluation??



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning,
I don't mean to post and run, but I wanted to ask if anyone has gone through this with their senior goldens, and I'll check in later this afternoon. 
Last week my 13.5yr old girl stood up, started panting heavily, and kept walking in circles; no head tilt (yet!). She has had a seizure about 6-7yrs ago, and since then occasionally has what I call "shakes" (almost looks like she stood up to fast, or had a little shock). Anyway, my husband was out of town, and I was worried she was about to have another full blown seizure, so at 10pm I took her to the animal ER (why is it that things always happen after normal vet hours?  ) So of course when we get there, she's acting "normal", we were sent home and told to go to her regular vet in the morning for bloodwork. The next morning she was walking a little crooked, and stumbled a few times; vet saw her eyes were slowly running or tracking to the side (forget the correct medical term right now, just trying to type this fast before heading out the door). Bloodwork came back great, he said she may have vestibular syndrome or something more serious, he is calling a neurologist to discuss with them, then will call us with referral to neurologist for an evaluation. She now has the head tilt and walks a little bit crooked, but seems "normal" otherwise. oh and the eyes do not appear to be tracking like they were before. 
Anyway, sorry to babble on, but since everyone here gives great advice, I was just wondering if anyone has gone through this with their goldens.
thanks in advance, and I look forward to reading any replies!
Have a great day,
s harvey


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sorry that I don't have any advice but I will be watching this thread because I am going through the same thing with a dog that I have here. She is a 15 yo (approximate) Chihuahua. She has never had a seizure but she started out just acting stiff and not being able to go up and down stairs. Then she started walking in circles or walking sideways. I thought that she had a stroke. Now, she can't even hold herself up to pee. Because she is a little dog, she lifts her back leg to pee and when she does, she just falls over and winces in pain when you pick her up. She is also panting heavily and not eating or drinking much.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We saw a neurologist at Gulf Coast Veterinary who was excellent. Our visit was for epilepsy but we were very impressed with the quality of the care.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't offer and insight or advice, but I do hope you get some answers soon. It *sounds* like vestibular disease, in which case it will probably resolve itself. Do let us know what the neurologist says. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you everyone for the kind words & thoughts. We have an appointment with the neurologist this Friday morning. I'm hoping it will be something "simple" to resolve, fingers crossed!!! I will add an update when we have some results or answers.
thank you again!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how the appointment went yesterday. Any answers?


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning!
Well they said they would unofficially diagnose it as vestibular disease (vertigo), that they cannot definitively diagnose what is causing Camden's clinical signs at this time, but would have to do an MRI and spinal tap to rule some things out. We opted for conservative medical management at this time, giving her antibiotics to cover for an inner ear infection, they also gave her valium in hopes of making her more comfortable. Hopefully :crossing it is an inner ear infection and it will clear up. If her signs worsen, they recommend the imaging at that time. Oh and they also recommended that we have her regular vet do a thyroid function test since hypothyroidism has been associated with vestibular disease, so we will do that on monday. As we were leaving, I asked the vet if it were her 13yr old dog what would she do (b/c I was starting to feel guilty for not jumping on the MRI right away), and she said she would start with the antibiotics also, so that made me feel a little better 
So we're hoping the meds will work and our little girl is better in no time! 
Thanks for checking on her! :wavy:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Getting a thyroid test is an excellent idea since so many elderly goldens are indeed hypothyroid. Here's hoping that it's a short-lived vestibular incident!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My vet also agreed that antibiotics and I think prednisone were a good start. She also said it takes an MRI to really tell. This was Copper's internal specialist and someone I think really, really knew her stuff.

Copper was about 13 when he had VS and he recovered well. I hope your girl does too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That sounds like a best case scenario outcome - I'm so glad. I really hope it's either the ear or the vestibular (well, not that I wish either one, but at least they are manageable).. And it sounds like a good plan of action for now.


----------

